# No AMD SATA AHCI drivers anymore?



## RejZoR (Oct 26, 2013)

I've reinstalled my laptop just to find out my AMD SATA driver bookmark doesn't work anymore. Instead i'm directed to graphics driver download. I don't get it, am i stuck with MS SATA driver or how exactly is AMD going to supply the AHCI drivers from now on (if at all)?

I have an AMD E-450 based laptop.


----------



## ST.Viper (Oct 26, 2013)

Try download AHCI driver from here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows 8 - 32 and see how it works


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 26, 2013)

The drivers are based off the the chipset used and you may have to get them from the laptop supplier since they typically have custom Mobos/Bios. If you know the chipset you may be able find it on the Mobo manufacturer's site.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 26, 2013)

Nah, i've always been using AMD's official drivers. All the "dedicated" crap on laptop vendors pages are always severely outdated. Thx for the link ST.Viper...


----------



## ST.Viper (Oct 26, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Nah, i've always been using AMD's official drivers. All the "dedicated" crap on laptop vendors pages are always severely outdated. Thx for the link ST.Viper...



Anytime


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 26, 2013)

As it turns out, this must be some new Windows 8.1 trick. Even with this driver, all i got installed was the USB driver. No sound of any SATA AHCI. Weird.

System doesn't feel that snappy as it did with Win 8 some time ago. And i'm suspecting it's the lack of proper SATA AHCI driver. I have a SSD drive in my laptop, so it's critical that everything works as it should, especially the TRIM thingie...


----------



## natr0n (Oct 26, 2013)

The ahci driver is tossed in some betas occasionally.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2013)

you can find it hidden away under different menus/links, not got any on hand but i've had to dig deep to find them before.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 27, 2013)

Mussels, do you have the links by any chance? This is bloody moronic. Before you could easily find them, but now every single link i find gets redirected to AMD Catalyst drivers for a freakin GRAPHIC CARD. It seem slike no one at AMD has a clue how to make a damn webpage right and that CHIPSET drivers aren't the same thing as GRAPHIC drivers. Geez. And i was happy before that AMD is the only vendor who has drivers easily accessible (both NVIDIA and Intel have them so confusing its insane). And now AMD also joined the same club. Fail...


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 27, 2013)

what about that :


> Driver for AMD E-450
> 
> The AMD Catalyst™ Software Suite, AMD Catalyst™ 13.4 contains the following:
> 
> ...



http://driverscollection.com/_45258...iver-v.13.4-for-Windows-Vista-64-bit-7-8-free


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 27, 2013)

ST.Viper said:


> Try download AHCI driver from here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows 8 - 32 and see how it works



Stviper has linked directly to the ahci driver in this link in the first reply post.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2013)

Because its included in the package 13.9


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 27, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Stviper has linked directly to the ahci driver in this link in the first reply post.



I've tried it and installer didn't even detect SATA. I'll try manually installing it, maybe that will work...


----------



## ST.Viper (Oct 27, 2013)

This link helps me when I reinstal win 7 : http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/w...c-406153e04faa another link: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/61869-ahci-enable-windows-7-vista.html

In my case I also install ahci drivers after win 7 was installed and above links fix the issue. I'm not sure though about win 8.1.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2013)

for me it was the 'southbridge' package "13-4_vista_win7_win8_32-64_sb"


yes, sometimes you gotta grab an older, laptop/IGP package to get it.


if it doesnt show up, it means you cant install it (at least from that package) - remember that it might not even be the cause of your problems (and you might have it in IDE or RAID mode, which could mean the drivers dont matter)


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 27, 2013)

That's not entirely true. It seems like AMD's installer is fubar and fails to detect SATA bus even though its there and is supported. After manually unpacking the SB package and using Device Manager to install, i now have AMD SATA listed in DevManager. And i didn't force install anything, just designated the folder and let Devmanager find the right one.

Driver version:
1.3.1.156

Driver date:
2013-07-23


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> That's not entirely true. It seems like AMD's installer is fubar and fails to detect SATA bus even though its there and is supported. After manually unpacking the SB package and using Device Manager to install, i now have AMD SATA listed in DevManager. And i didn't force install anything, just designated the folder and let Devmanager find the right one.
> 
> Driver version:
> 1.3.1.156
> ...



well thats the answer to the thread for anyone else with the same problem, i guess.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 27, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> I've reinstalled my laptop just to find out my AMD SATA driver bookmark doesn't work anymore. Instead i'm directed to graphics driver download. I don't get it, am i stuck with MS SATA driver or how exactly is AMD going to supply the AHCI drivers from now on (if at all)?
> 
> I have an AMD E-450 based laptop.



amd all in one drivers.
i was surprised too.


----------



## whiznot (May 21, 2014)

I know this an old thread I came across when I was having trouble finding the AMD AHCI driver for Windows 8. I finally discovered that that driver in no longer included in the SB chipset driver package. Download the RAID driver package and it is there.


----------



## OneMoar (May 21, 2014)

you should't  need any extra ACHI drivers for windows 8.1
not really any difference other then one driver says AMD and the other says microsoft


----------



## m0nt3 (May 21, 2014)

I wondered about this for awhile too, however I think it is distributed through microsoft now. Device manager shows AMD SATA AHCI controller and driver provided by AMD.




The two standard controller are the two extra controllers I have for esata and 2 extras not on SB.


----------



## whiznot (May 21, 2014)

I have an old AMD780G chipset.

A Windows 8.1 x64 install on my board receives a MS AHCI driver not an AMD driver. Today I tried updating to the AMD driver with resulted in a BSOD so I restored from an image file.

Install of the AMD ACHI driver to Windows 7 x64 on 700 series South Bridges would also fail but there was a known work around by editing the INF file. The INF file for Win 8.1 doesn't appear to have the same error.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 21, 2014)

Just use the MSAHCI driver it has no issues and the AMD driver don't improve performance at least not on my vertex 3.


----------



## OneMoar (May 21, 2014)

Batou1986 said:


> Just use the MSAHCI driver it has no issues and the AMD driver don't improve performance at least not on my vertex 3.


this


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 21, 2014)

Your motherboard has to support ahci, and it must be set to ahci before installing...





whiznot said:


> I have an old AMD780G chipset.
> 
> A Windows 8.1 x64 install on my board receives a MS AHCI driver not an AMD driver. Today I tried updating to the AMD driver with resulted in a BSOD so I restored from an image file.
> 
> Install of the AMD ACHI driver to Windows 7 x64 on 700 series South Bridges would also fail but there was a known work around by editing the INF file. The INF file for Win 8.1 doesn't appear to have the same error.


----------



## whiznot (May 22, 2014)

A web search led to the solution and now I have the AMD AHCI driver working with the AMD SB700 chipset on Windows 8.1 x64.

The solution was provided by linhtinh on the AMD forum and involves correcting an error in the amd_sata.inf file. Run the driver's installer to extract but don't install. Navigate to the proper AMD.Sata.INF file and open with Notepad. The line below should not begin with a semi-colon.

;HKR, "Parameters\Device","AmdSataPMDisabled",%REG_DWORD%, 0xFF

Delete the semi-colon, save the modified INF file and install the unsigned driver from Device Manager.

For how to install an unsigned driver, see here http://www.howtogeek.com/167723/how...8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/

The modified driver must be installed from Device Manager in the following manner. Right click, update driver software, browse my computer for driver software, let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer then browse to the correct folder and install. Reboot and done.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2014)

Cool



whiznot said:


> A web search led to the solution and now I have the AMD AHCI driver working with the AMD SB700 chipset on Windows 8.1.
> 
> The solution was provided by linhtinh on the AMD forum and involves correcting an error in the amd_sata.inf file. The line below should not begin with a semi-colon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2014)

now someone who isnt me go tell AMD about their typo and how to fix it, last time i tried to inform them of a bug i was perma-banned from their forums.


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> now someone who isnt me go tell AMD about their typo and how to fix it, last time i tried to inform them of a bug i was perma-banned from their forums.



Sounds a lot like what Cisco did when I trying to find out what was wrong with an adapter. They eventually banned me because I was telling people on their forum to not use it and to buy something else because Cisco had refused to fix an obvious problem. They didn't like that very much... idiots.


----------

